# HTTP Server in Java: Socket reset



## gerritka (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wir sind grad dabei einen primitiven Webserver in Java zu programmieren.
Bei den persistenten Verbindungen gibt es jedoch noch Probleme:

1. Socket wird erstellt zum Client
2. Inputstream (Socket) vom Client
3. Verarbeitung
4. Outputstream (Socket) schreiben
5. Wenn Connection keep-alive wird der Socket weiterverwendet über eine do-while Schleife (Pkt. 2-4)

Wenn ich jetzt am Ende der Schleife (nach dem 1.Durchlauf) den Inpustream schließen wird auch der Socket geschlossen und ich bekomm eine Socket is closed Exception. Wenn ich das nicht mache bekomm ich eine Connection reset Exception sobald ich wieder von dem Input lesen will. 
Wie kann ich das umgehen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

schau mal hier:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/net/http-keepalive.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## gerritka (24. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich das auf der Seite richtig verstehe handelt es sich da aber um die Client Verbindung.
Wir müssen aber einen Server implementieren und lauschen da ja nur die ganze Zeit auf nem Serversocket...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Dann schau mal noch hier:
https://lists.xcf.berkeley.edu/lists/advanced-java/1999-October/002303.html

btw. wenn du einen ServerSocket auf der ServerSeite verwendest hast du nach accept() auch wieder einen Socket auf der Serverseite der mit dem Client Kommuniziert ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------

